# Small lump removal cost?



## Lucy Bridegroom (Jul 10, 2018)

Hi all, 

I am a first time poster and after some advice. I have a 10 year old boxer. I became a student 5 years ago and cancelled his insurance as I was eligible for PDSA care. Since graduating and getting a job I no longer qualify for this, I completely overlooked this and did not reinstate his insurance. I have reinstated insurance but obviously doesn’t cover this current problem as pre existing. 

Now he has a small black lump on his paw. I took him to vets for pets and they have recommended removal of this although they do not feel it is anything sinister and I have been quoted £500 for the removal of this lump and testing. I can afford to pay it at a push with some help from family but I feel this is very expensive and maybe unnecessary? 

My question is does this price sound about right? Does the care plan sound right? I have read other forums and people have said their vet has tested the lump and removal not necessary. 

I have read lots of bad reviews regarding vets for pets, about them just beung after money, recommending unnecessary treatments and charging extautionate amounts for medication etc so it has made me feel really uneasy and untrusting of their care plan and quote. I am also thinking of taking him to another small local owned vets for a second opinion. 

All advice appreciated on this issue. 

Thanks.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

You are obviously worried about the lump so you want it investigating.

I guess you could pay for a fine needle aspiration. However sometimes the results are inconclusive and sometimes the results mean removal and the lump needs more testing so you have paid more than you are quoted now.

Being on the toe it could begin to restrict movement another reason to have it removed.

Now I suppose you could lower costs and just have the lump removed and no analysis. However is that really what you want? Boxers are prone to cancers and am guessing it would play on your mind if you didn't have it analysed.

You could change vets or shop around for another. From being a member of this forum for quite a few years what comes up time and time again is vets prices. Yes they vary where they live...and people do presume all vets are in it for the money. When in reality it's a highly stressful job with one of the highest suicide rates. If we didn't have the NHS I am sure less and less people would think about going to the doctor's. I personally know people begrudge paying the prescription charge and will avoid the GP like the plague because of it, and this is their health at the end of the day.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I wouldn't expect anything requiring an anaesthetic to be under £400 for a large dog and I live in a relatively cheap area. It might be worth getting another quote from somewhere with lower overheads but it probably won't be much lower.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I paid a similar price for a similar procedure recently.


----------



## Lucy Bridegroom (Jul 10, 2018)

Is it necessary though? I mean the vet I saw had me in and out in under 2 minutes at a cost of £30. Shouldn’t they have done fine needle aspiration first to check what it actually is. It doesn’t cause him any bother and hasn’t changed or grown in size. Just seems like they are going with the most invasive and expensive option without doing any investigation first. I have booked in with another vet this afternoon to get a second opinion.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Unfortunately it's probably about right but i don't think the vet i use here in scotland would charge anything like that. It's an independent farm vet.

Last year i had a cyst removed from murphy's side. The main reason for having a general anaesthetic was to see if they could open his mouth when he was anaesthetised as he couldn't open it when conscious. I just asked them to take the cyst off at the same time.
I think they already knew it was a harmless fatty lump so i don't think they would have done any testing on it. I can't recall the exact cost but i think it was in the region of £160.

They have quoted me £160 for a female spay if that gives an idea to measure how reasonable this vet is by.

My dogs are small though - both under 14kg. The spay was going to be £180 if Tilly goes over 16kg.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Lucy Bridegroom said:


> Is it necessary though? I mean the vet I saw had me in and out in under 2 minutes at a cost of £30. Shouldn't they have done fine needle aspiration first to check what it actually is. It doesn't cause him any bother and hasn't changed or grown in size. Just seems like they are going with the most invasive and expensive option without doing any investigation first. I have booked in with another vet this afternoon to get a second opinion.


My experience with a cat who had a lump (which I suspected of being a mammary tumour) was: first a FNA which really only told them that it was NOT mastitis and was NOT a cyst. So then they did a biopsy which showed that it was a mammary tumour.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

£30 for consultation is normal price to be honest

I get texts from the hospital about appointments coming up and apparently the 10 minute appointment which usually lasts 2 minutes is £160.

Yes you do get specialists in the field in veterinary medicine but on the whole they are way more skilled per se than a GP as they have to perform operations too

You are in your right to get second opinions but it will cost money.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Lucy Bridegroom said:


> Is it necessary though? I mean the vet I saw had me in and out in under 2 minutes at a cost of £30. Shouldn't they have done fine needle aspiration first to check what it actually is. It doesn't cause him any bother and hasn't changed or grown in size. Just seems like they are going with the most invasive and expensive option without doing any investigation first. I have booked in with another vet this afternoon to get a second opinion


Did you have the discussion with them about your preferred route? If you wanted a fine needle aspiration first then did you ask for it?

As for consultation costs - vets are typically between a quarter and a third the cost of a private GP.


----------



## Lucy Bridegroom (Jul 10, 2018)

Well I have just returned from another vets for a second opinion and they also recommend that it is removed. The cost is slightly cheaper though at £350 which includes histology which I have gone with.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

We had biopsies done on our previous dog Duke, the results were benign/fatty lumps, so we didn't opt for surgery. Obviously if the lumps changed or bothered him we would have opted for surgery. Duke was either 10 or 11 at the time.

I have read that another vet has suggested surgery, at least it is a little cheaper. I hope everything goes well and wish him a speedy recovery.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Hope everything goes well for you both.


----------



## ThisIsketts (Jul 6, 2018)

Have you inquired with PDSA they will do operations even if you're not on benefits/student etc, they will help people who cant afford normal pet expenses it will just be more expensive than if you where in those brackets. We were quoted £200 to get Ridley neutered at vets4pets he is 16.9kg but at PDSA it was £80 and you can always pay more if you can. It's worth giving them a call if you feel the lump needs to be removed.


----------

